# Sleep Well, Jasper



## Guest

Thank you everyone for all your help, advice and support, especially Bex, Julie and Zoe for supporting me (as always) and Aurelia and Hobbs for their advice.

In the end it was just too much for him. He passed away, purring in my arms.

I'm absolutely devastated - I haven't seen my dad cry since my mum died, but he cried tonight.

It's an absolute honor to have known that wonderful cat. He was so brave and stoic. He's an inspiration.

Sleep well, you wonderful, special, fantastic boy, I love you so very much xxxx


----------



## lechatnoir83

I think you have been utterly amazing!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Guest

R.I.P Jasper you handsome boy.
Hugs to you em. x


----------



## sharon_gurney

im so so so sorry, its such a shame.

My heart goes out to you, 


Sharon X


----------



## Guest

It is so sad to read this, and as i said i am always here if you need someone. 

What you did was utterly amazing for that little guy and he will be so truly grateful to you for giving him the chance. 

Take Care 

Kath xxx


----------



## Sacrechat

I'm so sorry Em! RIP little Jasper.


----------



## XxZoexX

Oh Em you just made me cry.. again!!
We love you hunni.. You're so brave. You took this little man on knowing it may be a sad ending.. But for the short time you had him you showed him joy! 
You said yourself in the last few days he played.. He must have known hun.. known you was his guardian angel to guide him safely to Rainbow Bridge..
Be strong now.. We are all here for you.. Mwah!!
xxxxx


----------



## portiaa

*hugs*
Em, your an inspiration for taking on little Jasper. You've given him so much love and care in this past week, no one could have asked for more. 

You and your dad have taken him on when most would have turned a blind eye, your an amazing person who should be very proud!

I hope that your alright, chin up and stay strong for all your little fur babies! 

Rest in peace gorgeous little Jasper xx


----------



## HelloKittyHannah

Sleep tight little man xx


----------



## solosdad

rip little jasper youll never walk alone 
my heart goes out to you sleep tight god bless xx


----------



## paddyjulie

sweetie...dunno what to say just right now..but you know i am here for you whatever((hug))
give a gentle hug to your Dad .. xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I really haven't done anything special  It makes me so uncomfortable. It's about Jasper, not me  

All I did was love him, and no-one could have not done that  xxxxx


----------



## ChinaBlue

I suspect Kleenex will have seen their shares peak this weekend - as many of us following the thread have shed a tear or two but nowhere near as many as you and your dad.

Both you and your dad went above and beyond - you have both been amazing as was Jasper and his fighting spirit - which united a forum. The story of your fab little boy will be remembered by a lot of us for some time to come.


----------



## Cleo38

Am so very sorry to read this  

You all tried your best for him , wish it had worked out for all of you. Please take solace in the fact you did your very best in trying to help - no one could have done any more XXX


----------



## XxZoexX

Eroswoof said:


> I really haven't done anything special  It makes me so uncomfortable. It's about Jasper, not me
> 
> All I did was love him, and no-one could have not done that  xxxxx


Dont you believe it hun.. we all know that isnt exactly true..
Yes it is about Jasper (RIP) but you and dad gave your heart to him.. For that you have my utmost respect xxx


----------



## noushka05

im so sorry Em xxxxxx


sleep well beautiful little Jasper you touched so many hearts on here xxxxx


----------



## Guest

We'll be bringing his ashes home. I'm going to get a casket of a sitting cat; I don't want him lying down, I want him to be seeing what's going on  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm so sorry to hear that . You tried everything you could for him and at least he had a good life for once


----------



## Ali82

I'm really sorry, I don't know what to say. I'm absolutely gutted and didn't even know the little guy:sad:


----------



## bexy1989

Em you did everythimg you possibly could for him. 

We are here for you  

RIP sweet Jasper Run Free at the bridge 
xxxxxx


----------



## welshjet

Oh Em,xxx

Heaven has another star and theres another special guardian angel waiting for us at the bridge 

Jasper, your well loved with all our friends at the bridge xxx

Clare xxx


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith

sleep tight little guy!!!!!

run free at rainbow bridge 

you tried your absolute hardest to help him through this, there was nothing else you could have done so it wasn't meant to be


----------



## Cloudygirl

He purred because he loved you and knew that you were doing your best for him I'm sure. 

Run free little cat


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Poor Jasper  he deserved so much better.

I am honestly disgusted it was allowed to get to this point, and so happy you were able to give him some love and attention in his final days Em. Such a shame you got him too late


----------



## Jackie99

So sorry to hear of the loss of beautiful Jasper. It sounds as if you, your Dad and other pets surrounded him with lots of love and joy in his final days


----------



## Tinder

God bless you for doing what you did for this special boy & thank God he found you & your dad when he did. I'm sure he's surrounded now by a host of angels who will all be smiling down on you tonight. The world needs more people like you. xxx Run free & be happy now beautiful Jasper xxx


----------



## kerfuffle

Oh, it's so sad to hear how this ended. My heart goes out to you and your dad, Eroswoof.

Run free, Jasper.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine little Man.
You were much loved.


----------



## Guest

Thank you 

I can't tell you how much I loved him, he deserved so, so much more. I desperately wanted him to be well  xxxx


----------



## dalestorm

I'm sorry I can't read the post as I know it will be upsetting but Jasper will be up there with our Willow now she'll look after him.


----------



## dagny0823

And our Pippin too will have been waiting to show him around. He loved other cats and I'm sure he and Jasper will be chasing butterflies and basking in the sun at the bridge. 

Bless you for taking him on. So many people wouldn't and so many would think he's just a cat. You've done a beautiful thing to open your heart and your home to him, even knowing that it could result in pain for you. You let yourself love him and so he passed on, knowing that, and feeling all your love flowing into him. It couldn't save him, but that doesn't mean that it wasn't enough. It just means he was too good for this world. And you were meant to meet him, to give him this time, although far too brief, to know love and care and kindness. I have no doubt you will meet him again, either in this world in the innocent face of another kitten, or in the next at the bridge.


----------



## woody10

Oh Em I am so sorry to hear about Jasper, he's such a beauty. Take comfort that you did the best you could for him in his final days. 

Run free Jasper....


----------



## missye87

Run free sweet boy! You touched us all and needless to say we are all sad you didn't bake it. 

In sweden there is a saying, never heard it expressed here but translated is "god takes the best ones first". No doubt he wanted his little angel back :crying:


----------



## Guest

I can't get my head round that he's gone  My heads still full of ideas and thinking what we can do next for him and he's not there :crying: 


xxxxxxx


----------



## missye87

Eroswoof said:


> I can't get my head round that he's gone  My heads still full of ideas and thinking what we can do next for him and he's not there :crying:
> 
> xxxxxxx


Sending huge hugs to you and your dad  xxx


----------



## XxZoexX

Eroswoof said:


> I can't get my head round that he's gone  My heads still full of ideas and thinking what we can do next for him and he's not there :crying:
> 
> xxxxxxx


I really dont know what to say but (((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Eroswoof said:


> I can't get my head round that he's gone  My heads still full of ideas and thinking what we can do next for him and he's not there :crying:
> 
> xxxxxxx


Its probably shock Em, things happened so quickly when not long before he was home and eating and the signs looked more encouraging. When I got a shock out the blue with Laska that she had a tumour on her liver and all I had gone in for was a routine thyroid test /check. I couldnt even speak to the receptionist nothing would come out, my brain went blank and I still dont know how I drove home. Shock can do strange things.


----------



## Jansheff

I'm so sorry for your loss. sleep well, little one.


----------



## hayleyb24

so sorry hun sending big hugs your way x x


----------



## Guest

Sled dog hotel said:


> Its probably shock Em, things happened so quickly when not long before he was home and eating and the signs looked more encouraging. When I got a shock out the blue with Laska that she had a tumour on her liver and all I had gone in for was a routine thyroid test /check. I couldnt even speak to the receptionist nothing would come out, my brain went blank and I still dont know how I drove home. Shock can do strange things.


Oh hen, I'm so sorry  xxxxx


----------



## dagny0823

Eroswoof said:


> I can't get my head round that he's gone  My heads still full of ideas and thinking what we can do next for him and he's not there :crying:
> xxxxxxx


I know exactly what you mean. When we were digging the hole for Pippin's grave I still felt like we were just going to go home and there he'd be, curled up on his favorite blanket. It will take a while---it's really tough, but keep telling yourself you did your very best and he is out of pain and discomfort. You'll always have a little hole in your heart that he took with him, but that piece of your heart will keep him warm at the bridge.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Eroswoof said:


> Oh hen, I'm so sorry  xxxxx


Was a few years ago now, but shock can do funny things and can really affect you especially at the time, No doubt you havent had much sleep either,
the last few days have been so hard for you.


----------



## Guest

dagny0823 said:


> I know exactly what you mean. When we were digging the hole for Pippin's grave I still felt like we were just going to go home and there he'd be, curled up on his favorite blanket. It will take a while---it's really tough, but keep telling yourself you did your very best and he is out of pain and discomfort. You'll always have a little hole in your heart that he took with him, but that piece of your heart will keep him warm at the bridge.


Thank you (and others) for such beautiful words xx



Sled dog hotel said:


> Was a few years ago now, but shock can do funny things and can really affect you especially at the time, No doubt you havent had much sleep either,
> the last few days have been so hard for you.


Hen I've barely slept since he came. Having said that, he was here such a short time that I'm glad I spent as much time as possible with him xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You gave him a much better life than his old "owner" did if only for a short time. It sounds like you couldn't have saved him whatever you did but at least he knew kindness and you tried more than a lot of people would have done.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> You gave him a much better life than his old "owner" did if only for a short time. It sounds like you couldn't have saved him whatever you did but at least he knew kindness and you tried more than a lot of people would have done.


But I so wanted too. He deserved so much happiness and fun. I'm just gutted. I keep thinking I can hear him meowing.

The whole thing has just been horrific from start to finish. Just. I don't know. Awful :crying:

I honestly thought he'd be okay, I was going to go and get him a new bed all of his own tomorrow. I left my jumper there with him so he wouldn't get cold xxxxx


----------



## Tigerneko

So sorry chuck 

run free beautiful Jasper xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks everyone :crying:


----------



## IndysMamma

hey hunni

sorry I didn't post before now - was trying to get the scanner to work. ((((hugs)))) from me and my family.

you packed an entire lifetime of love and caring into only a few days and Jasper knows that you did your best.

He's got fab company whilst he waits at Rainbow Bridge, I'm sure Misha will be showing him all the best sunbathing spots too.

You and your dad have the biggest hearts of anyone I know and *thanky you* for showing that precious baby what unconditional love is - it was the best home in his life.

Will try again with the pic in the morning


----------



## SophieCyde

R.i.p sweetheart 

My thoughts go to you and your dad , you did a really great thing for this little guy while he was with you and if only there were more people like you in the world 
xxx


----------



## Maria_1986

I am so sorry.

Hugs to you and your dad - you did something wonderful for Jasper by taking him in and it takes truley special people to do something like that.

RIP Jasper - Run free over the rainbow bridge


----------



## Dante

What a stunner - I'm not sure if you posted his pic before, perhaps I missed it, but he was a beautiful boy 

Huge hugs to you and your Dad who offered him the attention and love he so deserved in sadly, his final moments. Ones I'm sure he'll never forget up at Rainbow Bridge.

Sleep well little one, you will be missed more than you would ever know xx


----------



## vivien

Oh Em I am so so sorry I wasn't on last night so I didn't see the thread I am crying while writing this I can only say you are a true angel and Jasper was a gorgeous little kitty he was so brave RIP little man (((((((( big hugs ))))))) to you and your dad. Jasper will always be there in your heart

Viv xx


----------



## Celador

So sad to hear this news  I think everyone was rooting so hard for the little guy to come through it all. Rest in peace Jasper, wish you were still with us.


----------



## ChinaBlue

You did your absolute utmost for Jasper.


----------



## buffie

Chasing butterflies in the sunshine at rainbow bridge.Sleep well little man.xx


----------



## jenfunfur

i cried so hard when i heard jasper had left us. You did a wonderful thing & although you could'nt save him you gave him the greatest gift. You loved him & made sure that his last days were as happy as possible and did'nt suffer too much.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

R.I.P. Jasper, run free at the bridge x


you have done more for the little guy in just a few days than anyone has his whole life! You showed him love, compasion and joy and in doing so you showed us that the human race can be good, to have faith even in the worst of times.

You may not realise it honey but you've done an awful lot more for Jasper and the rest of us here than you will ever know.

He passed in the best possible way, purring in the arms of a loved one in his own home.

Bigs hugs to you and your dad x


----------



## Dally Banjo

:crying: Run free at the bridge brave Jasper, chase the butterflys, roll in the warm grass & enjoy the warm sunshine on your beutiful fur xxx

Massive hugs to you & your dad Em xxx


----------



## simplysardonic

Rest easy now, little man, free of pain
more ((((hugs)))) Em, you've been amazing xxxx


----------



## LyndaDanny

I can barely type for crying. I am so so sorry. But he has gone somewhere pain free. And you and your dad did your absolute best by him and showed him so much love. Run free little man xxxx


----------



## shyboots

(((hugs))) I am so sorry for what happened, you are allowed to be not OK just now, it is so sad, but Jasper knew you cared for him and you were there with him, he was loved and cared for and that is a great thing.


----------



## niki

I sat an read through all the threads about little jasper last night and then this one this morning and I've been sobbin for the poor little guy. I know that that's nothing compared to how you are feeling right now. You and your dad are amazing for taking little jasper on, you did everything you could for him in such a short space of time. 

Rip little one and hugs to you Em xx


----------



## Lumboo

Poor Jaspar is past all the suffering now, but I think he knew he was a very loved cat and gave it back in abundance. 

Isn't a strange how such a young life can bring us all together and teach us how to remain calm and loving in the face of such suffering he must have endured.

What a credit to the Rainbow Bridge he is. x


----------



## salkei

Hi EM as arelative newbie to the forums, i havent felt that i could post on what seemed to be a very persoanl thread, but i have followed little Jaspers plight and have cried many tears for him.

You and your dad have been complete stars and jasper would have felt so loved and at peace with the world at his passing in your arms take comfort that he is enjoying the sunshine at the bridge.

lots of love and hugs

Sally


----------



## Bonnie82

Rest in peace, sweet little Jasper.

Well done Em. Thinking of you. :frown2:


----------



## Jenny1966

RIP little man 

Em, what you and your dad did was truely amazing. You gave Jasper all the love he deserved in his final days .....no one could of loved him more xx


----------



## Ally-Kats

So sorry to hear that Jasper has passed away, at least he was in your arms and obviously happy, you gave him the love he deserved and at least his final days were happy ones. My dad wasn't one for showing emotion very often either but like yours he wept when the family cat died and he sat up all night with him and was with him at the end. Your dad obviously loved Jasper very much too. RIP little one.


----------



## Ianthi

On no! Just catching up with this now. So very sorry Ems. When I went out last night I had hopes for a much better outcome after the vets pronounced him OK to wait til Monday. Forgive me but I can't work out what happened. 

RIP Little Jasper. Run free.


----------



## spid

I can only say again how wonderful you and your dad are/were with/for Jasper. Sometimes whatever we do is never going to be enough because the odds are too stacked - it seems it was this way with poor Jasper. But you gave him a wonderful last week and he knew how much he was loved. As I said before maybe now was the time to let him go anyway, but he took matters into his own paws and at least you were holding him at the end. 


Chin up chuck!


----------



## Cazzer

sweet dreams little one. You were taken far too soon. Thinking of both Ema and her Dad x x


----------



## Lulus mum

So sorry that I missed your post last night 
as I have followed Jaspers story 
and was SO pleased that you took him and was really wishing for a happy ending

He fought so hard to stay with you-and your dad -and Ive no doubt that the time he was with you was very special for him as he felt truly loved
He passed to Rainbow Bridge not alone ,or in a vets surgery but in your arms 
Thinking of you and sending you a big hug
Rest well little man
Maureen


----------



## harrys_mum

so sorry to hear this sad news. im very sorry but i havent been following this thread at all, having lost my dad to cancer and have been in a state, but i hope jasper will be playing up there and giving my dad some company.
michelle x


----------



## Etienne

R.I.P little man


----------



## dom85

RIP Jasper, its so sad your time here was cut short. 

Em, at least he had you and your dad in his final days loving him and trying so hard for him. Big hugs to you hunni.


----------



## thecat'smeow

Hello Em,

I hope you don't mind me posting on your very personal thread about Jasper. I just read the thread(s) on Jasper, his re-homing and the fact that you stepped in to help him: the world would be such a better, kinder and nicer place if there were more people like you. 

Please know I am so sorry to hear about Jasper's passing and all the hopes you had for him. It seems it wasn't meant to be for some reason. Jasper was beautiful and so handsome!

As painful as this is/has been, I hope you can draw comfort from knowing that you gave Jasper a safe, loving and very caring place for him to end his struggle.....a place Jasper certainly would not have had if you had not stepped in. It was all about helping Jasper - and you did that in a very loving way - and in the end Jasper really did benefit.

I hope this experience will not cause you close your heart to similar situations that may present themselves in future. 

Take care,
Jane


----------



## Guest

thecat'smeow said:


> Hello Em,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me posting on your very personal thread about Jasper. I just read the thread(s) on Jasper, his re-homing and the fact that you stepped in to help him: the world would be such a better, kinder and nicer place if there were more people like you.
> 
> Please know I am so sorry to hear about Jasper's passing and all the hopes you had for him. It seems it wasn't meant to be for some reason.  Jasper was beautiful and so handsome!
> 
> As painful as this is/has been, I hope you can draw comfort from knowing that you gave Jasper a safe, loving and very caring place for him to end his struggle.....a place Jasper certainly would not have had if you had not stepped in. It was all about helping Jasper - and you did that in a very loving way - and in the end Jasper really did benefit.
> 
> *I hope this experience will not cause you close your heart to similar situations that may present themselves in future. *
> 
> Take care,
> Jane


Nope, I can promise it wont  and thank you for your words
xxx


----------



## shyboots

In sympathy - When I was about 15 I found a cat that had been hit by a car, meowing in the undergrowth at the side of the road in quite an isolated spot. I didn't know what to do so phoned someone who I knew had a dog to ask them to phone their vets, and the vet said to phone the police. I stayed with that cat, it was shaking and I covered it with my cardigan and tried to sooth it and stayed till the police came. It was in quite a bad way, and when the police took it to the vets they had to put it down. It had no collar (I don't know if they had chips then) but seemed well fed and glossy. So sadly the owners won't even have known what happened. But I take comfort from the fact the cat didn't die alone in the cold and wet with no one to comfort them or to show that they cared. S/he meowed away and someone heard that and paid attention to them and took away the pain. Sad as it was (I was so upset), I felt like we shared a special moment even in that half hour by the side of the road in rainy Northumberland. Plus I'll never forget!

What you experienced with Jasper was deeper than that, but I hope you'll be able to come to feel something similar.


----------



## Guest

shyboots said:


> In sympathy - When I was about 15 I found a cat that had been hit by a car, meowing in the undergrowth at the side of the road in quite an isolated spot. I didn't know what to do so phoned someone who I knew had a dog to ask them to phone their vets, and the vet said to phone the police. I stayed with that cat, it was shaking and I covered it with my cardigan and tried to sooth it and stayed till the police came. It was in quite a bad way, and when the police took it to the vets they had to put it down. It had no collar (I don't know if they had chips then) but seemed well fed and glossy. So sadly the owners won't even have known what happened. But I take comfort from the fact the cat didn't die alone in the cold and wet with no one to comfort them or to show that they cared. S/he meowed away and someone heard that and paid attention to them and took away the pain. Sad as it was (I was so upset), I felt like we shared a special moment even in that half hour by the side of the road in rainy Northumberland. Plus I'll never forget!
> 
> What you experienced with Jasper was deeper than that, but I hope you'll be able to come to feel something similar.


Oh sweetheart :crying: I'm so sorry you went through that, but the peace you would have brought would have been priceless xxxx


----------



## AlfiesArk

Hey hun,

Just got back from up North with the girls and your thread was the 1st one I came to to see how the little man was.

So sorry to hear the news it's so sad, and yep sitting here crying for the poor boy and for you. You did your best for him and I know he appreciated all you and your dad have done. You made his last few days very happy ones. Chin up and use the healing powers of teebee.... little jasper will be remembered by all of us!!!


Ems x

RIP Jasper- looking over us and our kittehs. xx


----------



## BiKERcc

So sorry 

He was a stunning little cat.

R.I.P little one x


----------



## MoggyBaby

Em, I am deeply, desperately sorry that you are hurting right now, if my arms could reach all the way to Newcastle, I'd give you and your dad the biggest hug possible. Jasper was such a gorgeous little boy and, in the few days he was with you, he became a much loved member of this forum.

You are more of an angel than you give yourself credit for and what you did for Jasper cannot be faulted in any way because you only did your absolute best for him.

He's running free & happy now - no more pain, no more runny bottom. He may have gone in your arms hun, but I'm sure it was the only place where he wanted to be.

RIP Jasper and may your spirit soar. 

xxx


----------



## Pixel

So sorry to hear about Jasper, if love and caring could have kept him alive he would be here now, sadly we all know it doesn't work that way


----------



## PolkaDotty

I'm so sorry to hear about Jasper.


----------



## jenny armour

with tears in my eyes i am so sorry to hear about jasper, if only this was picked up earlier on by the previous vet then maybe.....
RIP little man, it just doesnt seem fair


----------



## chellemich

I'm so sorry for you and poor little Jasper. May he be at peace now. X


----------



## Spellweaver

Awww hun - sending you cyber hugs (((((((((((((Em)))))))))))))


----------



## charliesmam

I had not been following Jaspers story so i dont really know what went on, but i have just read your other thread and this one and im sitting here in tears.
Im so sorry for Jasper and you and your dad, it was heartbreaking to read so i cant imagine how you must be feeling. I hope you take comfort in that his last days with you were prob the happiest he has known and that you gave him lots of love and care and did everything you could. He was a very special cat who spent his last few days with a very special lady xxx


----------



## Feeby

Em

I don't really know you but this thread has made me so sad. I am so sorry for your pain, you have done a wonderful thing helping Jasper.



Lots of love xx

RIP Jasper xx


----------



## Pheebs

Em, I don't know you either, but I think you did two very brave things in taking Jasper on and then taking the horribly difficult decision to let him go.


----------



## Feeby

Bless you Em. My heart goes out to you xx


----------



## paddyjulie

RIP Jasper

You and your Dad did all you could Em...i hope you have both managed to get some sleep after this horrible last few days


Sleep tight Jasper xx


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse

Eroswoof said:


> Thank you everyone for all your help, advice and support, especially Bex, Julie and Zoe for supporting me (as always) and Aurelia and Hobbs for their advice.
> 
> In the end it was just too much for him. He passed away, purring in my arms.
> 
> I'm absolutely devastated - I haven't seen my dad cry since my mum died, but he cried tonight.
> 
> *It's an absolute honor to have known that wonderful cat. He was so brave and stoic. He's an inspiration.
> 
> Sleep well, you wonderful, special, fantastic boy, I love you so very much *xxxx


Just a reminder of what a stunning lovely boy he was and how he has obviously touched us all and even when his story fades, he will always live on in Em and her dads hearts x


----------



## Rache

Im only just seeing this now, so sorry hunny.

RIP Jasper, run free

xx


----------



## koekemakranka

So sorry for your loss. He was greatly loved and he knew it. Run free, little one.


----------



## tinymidgekin

I have tears in my eyes at the sad news. Jasper was lucky to have someone who was so loving and devoted to him. I can only imagine your heartache and feeling of loss, but hope that all the kind messages from everyone help a little.


----------



## lymorelynn

RIP Lovely Jasper x Chase the butterflies over the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Amethyst

Sorry, don't know his little story, seems he was a young cat, sleep softly little boy and *hugs* to all who loved him.


----------



## Kitty_pig

Rip lil man, sleep well 

Em hope you are ok hunni pie big cuddles xxxx


----------



## catz4m8z

Im so sorry for your loss, Jasper sounds like he was a wonderful boy. I once lost a beautiful kitten called Puja to FIP so I know how heartbreaking it is to watch a loving and adorable baby struggle valiantly but lose their fight. Also the frustration and sadness of knowing that you cant save them and they will be cheated out of the life they should of had.
I know you would of made Jaspers last days filled with love much like my Puja spent his last days cuddled in my arms being hand fed chicken. I think we have been blessed to know these little characters, even if we dont always get the time together we want.


----------



## katie200

sorry for your loss emms so many (((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))RIP little jasper run free over the rainbow


----------



## girlyhouse

Em , im so so sorry things worked out this way.I wasnt able to get on here this weekend but jasper was in my thoughts all the time. It really does sound to me that after all the fight he put up , when he came to you and your dad he knew how truly loved and cared for he was and that gave him the peace to just let go. The three of you will always be together, that there is no doubt. lots of love to you all xxx Sleep soundly special special boy xxxx


----------



## purple_x

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending huge hugs to you and your dad.

I'm sat here in tears as I know how you must be feeling right now because I lost my cat last october and I was just in shock when he went.
But I stayed with him right up until the end, just like you did with Jasper, showing him that he was loved so so much.
I was in shock for days and just kept expecting him to come walking into my room for cuddles :crying:

You were a brilliant mummy to Jasper and did everything you could for him, Im sorry you didn't get longer with him hun.

Sleep tight little Japser and play well at the bridge x x x


----------



## coral.

awwwww RIP Jasper you are beautiful
have fun over at rainbow bridge x


----------



## Taylorbaby

sorry to hear this poor boy  at least he had love in his last days


----------



## AlfiesArk

Anyone heard from Em today to see how she's doing.... shes very quiet on the post front??

We're all still thinking of ya hun if you see this.

Ems xx


----------



## feathered bird lover

so sorry to hear the sad news on jasper. you were ever so vigilant with the poor wee soul, you really did your best by him. at least he was with someone who really loved him at the end.


----------



## Nicky10

AlfiesArk said:


> Anyone heard from Em today to see how she's doing.... shes very quiet on the post front??
> 
> We're all still thinking of ya hun if you see this.
> 
> Ems xx


She's taking a break for a couple of days I think it all got a bit much but she'll be back soon. I think she's as ok as she can be


----------



## jill3

So sorry for your loss of Jasper.
My thoughts are with you and your Dad at this sad time.
Hugs to both and Thank you for all you did for him. xx


----------



## TatiLie

Oh, Em, I'm so sorry.
I couldn't enter the forum for the last four days but I was thinking so much about you and Jasper. I was sure that I would come back to see pictures and happy news... I was so not prepared for this.

I want to say nice things to make you smile and give you comfort but nothing comes. This is too sad and painful. So, please accept my condolences and sincere tears and forgive me for not helping to lift the sadness of this moment. 

Hugs.


----------



## mstori

Em and Dad, Im sure Jasper would thank you for all you did for him and for the love and compassion you showed.
You gave him a chance when it looked as though he didnt have 1 and hope that things would get better.
Sadly, It wasnt the outcome we were all hoping for, but without you he would not have had the opportunity, and Im sure he appreciated it.

Its so sad to lose any pet, but I think as a whole, Jasper touched the hearts of everyone on the forum, almost like a mascot.

And, you showed us that there is good in the world. So often we hear so many bad stories, but you went that extra mile. Not many would do so

R.I.P Jasper, such a stunning boy, and hugs to mammy and grandad..

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...​
love and hugs Tori and the gang xxx


----------



## AlfiesArk

Nicky10 said:


> She's taking a break for a couple of days I think it all got a bit much but she'll be back soon. I think she's as ok as she can be


Nicky,

Cheers  she's one in a million that one!! Jaspers still in our thoughts.

Ems x


----------



## suzy93074

RIP Jasper (())) run free xxx 

And just want to give a little hug to Em too - (())) I dont really talk to you much but I always have a little giggle at your posts and think it would be a shame if u left the forum - u did nothing wrong and can hold your head high - u also have lots of support  xx


----------



## Honey Bee

Jasper you are one stunningly beautiful kitty. Rest peacefully at the Bridge little one. You have known what it is to be truly loved and you are such an inspiration to us all. Love and hugs to you Em and to your Dad. xxx


----------



## Malmum

Have fun at the bridge gorgeous boy, lots of new friends to meet up with now. xxx

Take care Em, so sorry to hear this sad news. xxx Please start posting soon, we miss you and Bumby.


----------



## cheekyscrip

RIP Jasper...if you meet Agatha and Kitty give them my love too...

hope you will like it there..you will be in best hands ever...x


----------



## new westie owner

Run free Jasper


----------

